# [SOLVED] QLogic QMH2562

## mrhe

Hi, 

I cant run QMH2562, kernel Linux  4.14.23, system is new and fresh.This is my first system with this card.

Machine  BL460c G7 wihout support. 

Do you have any suggestions?

dmesg 

```

[    0.679960] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 10.00.00.01-k.

[    0.680268] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-001a: : MSI-X vector count: 32.

[    0.680380] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-001d: : Found an ISP2532 irq 24 iobase 0xffffb48cc3159000.

[    0.681149] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-00c6:0: MSI-X: Failed to enable support with 32 vectors, using 26 vectors.

[    0.732103] qla2xxx 0000:09:00.0: Direct firmware load for ql2500_fw.bin failed with error -2

[    0.732275] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-0063:0: Failed to load firmware image (ql2500_fw.bin).

[    0.732444] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-0090:0: Firmware image unavailable.

[    0.732554] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-0091:0: Firmware images can be retrieved from: http://ldriver.qlogic.com/firmware/.

[    1.375012] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2933.436 MHz

[    1.375886] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2a48a50322c, max_idle_ns: 440795287943 ns

[    1.443086] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-706d:0: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    1.539408] scsi host0: qla2xxx

[    2.076716] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-500a:0: LOOP UP detected (8 Gbps).

[    2.076992] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-706d:0: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    2.271099] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-00fb:0: QLogic QMH2562 - PCI-Express Dual Channel 8Gb Fibre Channel Mezzanine HBA.

[    2.271278] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-00fc:0: ISP2532: PCIe (5.0GT/s x8) @ 0000:09:00.0 hdma+ host#=0 fw=5.03.15 (80).

[    2.271571] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-001a: : MSI-X vector count: 32.

[    2.271682] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-001d: : Found an ISP2532 irq 51 iobase 0xffffb48cc3169000.

[    2.272433] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-00c6:1: MSI-X: Failed to enable support with 32 vectors, using 26 vectors.

[    2.323106] qla2xxx 0000:09:00.1: Direct firmware load for ql2500_fw.bin failed with error -2

[    2.323273] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-0063:1: Failed to load firmware image (ql2500_fw.bin).

[    2.323436] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-0090:1: Firmware image unavailable.

[    2.323544] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-0091:1: Firmware images can be retrieved from: http://ldriver.qlogic.com/firmware/.

[    2.383461] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.032082] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-706d:1: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    3.128233] scsi host1: qla2xxx

[    3.700042] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-500a:1: LOOP UP detected (8 Gbps).

[    3.700292] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-706d:1: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    3.908096] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-00fb:1: QLogic QMH2562 - PCI-Express Dual Channel 8Gb Fibre Channel Mezzanine HBA.

[    3.908277] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-00fc:1: ISP2532: PCIe (5.0GT/s x8) @ 0000:09:00.1 hdma+ host#=1 fw=5.03.15 (80).

[    3.908499] HP HPSA Driver (v 3.4.20-0)

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20180103-r1
```

```
# ls -la /lib64/firmware/ql2500_fw.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 275128 Mar  2 10:16 /lib64/firmware/ql2500_fw.bin
```

Last edited by mrhe on Thu Mar 08, 2018 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrhe

Problem solved by recompiling kernel with qla2xxx as module.

Now i can mount data 

```

[    4.554241] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 10.00.00.01-k.

[    4.554428] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-001a: : MSI-X vector count: 32.

[    4.554431] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-001d: : Found an ISP2532 irq 90 iobase 0xffff8c0283139000.

[    4.554996] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-00c6:5: MSI-X: Failed to enable support with 32 vectors, using 26 vectors.

[    4.564239] be2net 0000:02:00.0 neteth0: renamed from eth2

[    4.572208] be2net 0000:02:00.1 neteth1: renamed from eth3

[    4.714121] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-706d:5: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    4.810415] scsi host5: qla2xxx

[    5.228422] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.399001] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-500a:5: LOOP UP detected (8 Gbps).

[    5.945826] ip (2918) used greatest stack depth: 13112 bytes left

[    6.018124] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-00fb:5: QLogic QMH2562 - PCI-Express Dual Channel 8Gb Fibre Channel Mezzanine HBA.

[    6.018131] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-00fc:5: ISP2532: PCIe (5.0GT/s x8) @ 0000:09:00.0 hdma+ host#=5 fw=7.03.00 (90d5).

[    6.018324] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-001a: : MSI-X vector count: 32.

[    6.018326] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-001d: : Found an ISP2532 irq 117 iobase 0xffff8c0283149000.

[    6.019221] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-00c6:6: MSI-X: Failed to enable support with 32 vectors, using 26 vectors.

[    6.165093] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-706d:6: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    6.261402] scsi host6: qla2xxx

[    6.419736] be2net 0000:02:00.0 neteth0: Link is Up

[    6.420018] ip (3067) used greatest stack depth: 12992 bytes left

[    6.817638] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-500a:6: LOOP UP detected (8 Gbps).

[    6.879176] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.0]-706d:5: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

[    6.891268] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     IBM      1746      FAStT  1070 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.891998] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    6.893892] scsi 5:0:0:1: Direct-Access     IBM      1746      FAStT  1070 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.894147] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3904897024 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    6.894345] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    6.894347] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 77 00 10 08

[    6.894655] sd 5:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    6.894868] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

[    6.895136] scsi 5:0:0:2: Direct-Access     IBM      1746      FAStT  1070 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.895742] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] 3904993492 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    6.895879] sd 5:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    6.895941] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    6.895943] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] Mode Sense: 77 00 10 08

[    6.896271] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

[    6.896956] sd 5:0:0:2: [sdd] 3905977057 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    6.897196] sd 5:0:0:2: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    6.897199] sd 5:0:0:2: [sdd] Mode Sense: 77 00 10 08

[    6.898736] sd 5:0:0:2: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA

[    6.900405] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.901727] sd 5:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.902370] sd 5:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.416112] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-00fb:6: QLogic QMH2562 - PCI-Express Dual Channel 8Gb Fibre Channel Mezzanine HBA.

[    7.416119] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-00fc:6: ISP2532: PCIe (5.0GT/s x8) @ 0000:09:00.1 hdma+ host#=6 fw=7.03.00 (90d5).

[    8.287159] qla2xxx [0000:09:00.1]-706d:6: Unable to read SFP data (2/a0/0).

```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

